# Radian / Nautilus / Frontier / Regent?? UPDATE Post 14



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

My DS is 2 (just turned) and 39 lbs. He is consistently in the 95% for height and weight. He is in a Radian65.

My DD is 4.5 mo and in a snugride. Soon she will need a convertible.

I could buy another radian for her or I could give her DS's radian and get him another seat.
I could get him a Nautilus
Or a Frontier
Or a Regent.

My concern about the Regent-- that's an awful lot of money for just 15 lbs more of weight, and something that does not convert to a booster. Is the benefit of a 5pt harness at 65-80lbs really worth that?

On another thread a poster told me that the Nautilus and Frontier have the same harness height, so it's likely DS would not last to even 65lbs in them. If so, I would like to save money and get him a Nautilus. Does this make sense?

Or I could leave him in the Radian until he needs a booster, get DD a Radian, and do the same with her.
I'm obviously trying to be practical and minimize $ while ensuring my kids are as safe as they can be.

Thanks!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
My DS is 2 (just turned) and 39 lbs. He is consistently in the 95% for height and weight. He is in a Radian65.

My DD is 4.5 mo and in a snugride. Soon she will need a convertible.

I could buy another radian for her or I could give her DS's radian and get him another seat.
I could get him a Nautilus
Or a Frontier
Or a Regent.

My concern about the Regent-- that's an awful lot of money for just 15 lbs more of weight, and something that does not convert to a booster. Is the benefit of a 5pt harness at 65-80lbs really worth that?

On another thread a poster told me that the Nautilus and Frontier have the same harness height, so it's likely DS would not last to even 65lbs in them. If so, I would like to save money and get him a Nautilus. Does this make sense?

Or I could leave him in the Radian until he needs a booster, get DD a Radian, and do the same with her.
I'm obviously trying to be practical and minimize $ while ensuring my kids are as safe as they can be.

Thanks!

Does the Radian fit RF in your car? (It doesn't in all cars). If it does, I would put your daughter in the Radian RF and buy either a Nautilus or Regent, which has a taller harness than the Nautilus or Frontier. If the Radian does not fit RF, I would buy a convertible that does and keep your son in the Radian.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

The big issue with these seats and how long they last is harness height. The Regent has 20.5" top slots and the Frontier and Nautilus have 18.5" top slots. 1" of torso growth is generally 3-4 of overall growth, so that's 6-8" longer in a harness in the Regent. For a child in the 95th %ile, the Regent IS worth it. For most kids, the Nautilus/Frontier will last them until booster readiness.

I'd give the baby the Radian and buy a Regent for your big guy.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Does the Radian fit RF in your car? (It doesn't in all cars). If it does, I would put your daughter in the Radian RF and buy either a Nautilus or Regent, which has a taller harness than the Nautilus or Frontier. If the Radian does not fit RF, I would buy a convertible that does and keep your son in the Radian.

I'm not sure-- I would check before we order it. (It's in a Mazda 5) I could also get some extra room out of putting it behind the passenger seat. So I'm working off of the assumption that it does fit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
The big issue with these seats and how long they last is harness height. The Regent has 20.5" top slots and the Frontier and Nautilus have 18.5" top slots. 1" of torso growth is generally 3-4 of overall growth, so that's 6-8" longer in a harness in the Regent. For a child in the 95th %ile, the Regent IS worth it. For most kids, the Nautilus/Frontier will last them until booster readiness.

I'd give the baby the Radian and buy a Regent for your big guy.

That is very helpful. What do you use after a Regent, a highback booster or a booster?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
The big issue with these seats and how long they last is harness height. The Regent has 20.5" top slots and the Frontier and Nautilus have 18.5" top slots. 1" of torso growth is generally 3-4 of overall growth, so that's 6-8" longer in a harness in the Regent. For a child in the 95th %ile, the Regent IS worth it. For most kids, the Nautilus/Frontier will last them until booster readiness.

I'd give the baby the Radian and buy a Regent for your big guy.

I agree. I would get a Regent. You need all the harness height you can get. What strap slot is he on in the Radian?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I'm not sure-- I would check before we order it. (It's in a Mazda 5) I could also get some extra room out of putting it behind the passenger seat. So I'm working off of the assumption that it does fit.

That is very helpful. What do you use after a Regent, a highback booster or a booster?

The Radian will fit RF









After the Regent, you would get a good highback booster.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

an aurora, I think he is on the second slot down.

so is there no use for backless boosters?

*sigh* so much money on carseats! Oh well. Off to persuade DH on the Regent. I'll blame it on him because he's the one with the big baby genes.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

You have years before you need to choose a booster, I wouldn't worry about it now.
Backless boosters are for after your kid outgrows high back boosters. Many boosters can be used with or without the back (including the Monterey, which goes to 120 lbs.)


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
an aurora, I think he is on the second slot down.

so is there no use for backless boosters?

*sigh* so much money on carseats! Oh well. Off to persuade DH on the Regent. I'll blame it on him because he's the one with the big baby genes.










The general rule of thumb is that kiddos grow 1/2 to 1 inch in torso height per year. So that should give you an idea of how long he would last in a Radian. My 3 1/2 yo is just barely above or maybe even just even with the 2nd from the top slot. His torso has grown maybe 1/4" since we got the seat last Fall. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Ah, he still has quite a bit of room then. Do you (will you) need 3 across? Do you fly often? What car do you have?


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I guess the thing is that if I buy a radian for DD I still have to eventually get something else for DS. That's why I liked the idea of the nautilus/frontier, because it would be the last seat. It annoys me that to get the Regent means I still have to get something else (and then probably a regent and a booster for DD as well) but if that's the way it is, that's the way it is.

We don't usually fly though at some point we may want to travel more. And because we have a Mazda 5 with captains chairs, there is no need for 3 across. At this point DH says no more kids but I'm trying to gradually convince him otherwise.
Right now we only use that one car for kid travel (I drive a coupe for work) so we don't have transferability issues or anything. When P gets to be school age I will likely buy a sedan, which may or may not change anything.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Nautilus and Frontier have harness slots only slightly higher than the Radian he is in. I would hate to shell out $150 (or $260 for the Frontier) just to have it outgrown at 3 or 4 (unlikely to happen, sure, but still, he is 95% for height so it could happen). Then you would be stuck getting yet another seat.

I would go with the Regent to get every last bit of harness height you can. Boosters are (relatively) cheap. You could always pass the Regent onto your DD when your DS outgrows the Regent and she outgrows the Radian.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

What you're saying makes sense. If I didn't have to get another seat for DD, I would just leave him in the Radian anyway.
Since DD is big too (at 2 mos, off the charts...) she could get use from the Regent. Or maybe I'll have to buy ANOTHER one one day!
Thanks for your help


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I would get the Regent. Yes, you will still have to get him another seat eventually, but boosters are cheaper than carseats.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

So, I bought the regent and while it is a very nice seat (and despite the fact that my husband hated it), it is just too big for our car. We have a Mazda 5 and with this seat installed, and DS's seat all the way back, there is no way to get into the 3rd row seat and his legs kick the passenger seat. I can't move the passenger seat up anymore and still be comfortable. So, the seat is too deep.

Back to the drawing board. DS is now in the top strap of the Radian65 (he is just a little bit above the 2nd highest strap) and is 40 lbs (26 mo).

DD is over 20 lbs.

I am either going to buy a Nautilus for DS and call it a day (giving DD the Radian) or buy DD a True Fit. The benefit of the True fit is that I am thinking it might be a little more comfortable for DD.

Thoughts? I think I'm overthinking this.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

We have a Regent in our car and a Nautilas in my mom's car. The Regent as far more room in it for her (she's also always been in the 95% for height.)

About the space, for a while in our mini-van we had the Regent in the third row and the captain chair in front was either folded down or removed. Could you do that?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Way pricey, but I have to put in a rave for the safeguard. MUCH smaller than the regent but basically harnesses as long.

EASIEST install ever. I'm in love







:

-Angela


----------

